# Rectifier Test and Charging Questions



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I've found electrical work to be a rather shocking experience and it really isn't like water flowing through a pipe because I've never been shocked by a water pipe unless someone used the pipe for a ground or neutral or some such ******* hack job.

So with that out of the way, could someone tell an electrical dummy how to test the rectifier on this JD LA-135? I will need details like leave mounted to the engine or remove from engine and where to place each volt/ ohm meter probe and what settings on the meter. 

And while we're in the area and have the rectifier wires disconnected for that test how would I test for alternator AC output?

Thanks for your time and have a great day.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Stickerpicker,what engine is it on? Are there just the yellow and red wires,or more?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

jhngardner367 said:


> Stickerpicker,what engine is it on? Are there just the yellow and red wires,or more?


*********************************************************
Sorry bout the missing engine numbers. Just flat forgot.

Mod. - 407777
Type - 0188 B1
Code - 080125YG
22 HP OHV Briggs

The yellow and red wires are all the rectifier has.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*wires*

OK! One of the wires will come out from under the flywheel,to the reg/rec. That should read 20-24 vac,at 3600 rpm.
The other wire is the output side ,and should read 12-14 vdc.
c

Connect a volt meter black lead to ground,and probe the dc side,with engine running at high throttle. Reading,as stated,should be 12-14 vdc.
Now,disconnect the regulator feed wire(from flywheel to reg),start the engine,and run it at low throttle.Probe the lead coming from the flywheel side. Watch the reading,as you go to mid-throttle,and then to high throttle. It should read ac volts from 18(low ) to 20-24 (high). ANY reading less than the low side readings,indicates a problem. If the readings are HIGHER,it means the regulator/rectifier needs replacing.


----------



## joesmower (Jul 19, 2012)

I've got a similar issue: AC reading from stator (black wire) around 42. DC reading from red wire out of rectifier is 8. Black and yellow wire go together....but I don't remember red wire ever hooking up to anything. Where is it supposed to go to??? I can't find a wiring diagram for this mower, just a generic diagram.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

joesmower said:


> I've got a similar issue: AC reading from stator (black wire) around 42. DC reading from red wire out of rectifier is 8. Black and yellow wire go together....but I don't remember red wire ever hooking up to anything. Where is it supposed to go to??? I can't find a wiring diagram for this mower, just a generic diagram.


******************************************************
Well joe, let me say this. I'm sorry you didn't even get a welcome to the forum much less an answer to your problem after 4 months. If you never come back I'll understand. I wouldn't either.


----------

